# We have a green card. Now we have lots of decisions to make.. help!



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

Hello all! 

My husband and I still live in New Zealand, but we have received permanent resident status in the US. We've traveled to the States and back, to 'validate' our visa so to speak. We have 1 year to go back! 

Have any of you been in the same situation? We have friends in different parts of the US but no family. We'd like to live in Florida or Texas. My husband works as a key account manager for Yellow (advertising) and I work as a Nutraceuticals Territory Sales Manager. 
In general, which states or cities have the best job opportunities available? 

What else do we have to think about? I feel like I'm looking for a unicorn.. good jobs, possibly low taxes (that's why California is not on our list), warm(ish) weather, affordable housing (just not exorbitant like they are in Auckland), good schools (we definitely want to start a family in the next couple of years). I'm being realistic here, not everything might be ticked off my dream-list... but it's good to know what I'm ideally looking for, right?

Anyway, where do we start? Do we pick a place to move to and then look for a job, or do we apply for jobs from over here, and then move?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Swiss Kiwi said:


> My husband and I still live in New Zealand, but we have received permanent resident status in the US. We've traveled to the States and back, to 'validate' our visa so to speak. We have 1 year to go back!


Congratulations, you are probably already a U.S. tax resident just in case you weren't aware. Check IRS Publication 519 for details.



> In general, which states or cities have the best job opportunities available?


The Bureau of Labor Statistics provides state-level aggregate unemployment figures and metro-area figures. Ames, Iowa, and Sioux Falls, South Dakota, are waiting for you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The "big move" will be going to the US in the first place. Given the constraints of your visa/green card, you might be well served to simply pick a likely area, move there and get set up and look for work from there. It will be a huge advantage it be "in place" when you're job hunting, as many employers will be looking for someone who can "start tomorrow."

Give it six months or a year and if you aren't happy where you are, you can always move elsewhere. But researching areas is much much easier when you're (relatively speaking, at least) close by.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Swiss Kiwi said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My husband and I still live in New Zealand, but we have received permanent resident status in the US. We've traveled to the States and back, to 'validate' our visa so to speak. We have 1 year to go back!


What do you base this statement on?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What I think Twostep is trying to point out is that you can be deemed to have surrendered your U.S. permanent residence if you establish or re-establish residence outside the United States. Or, in other words, that particular maneuver is somewhat threatening to your status. As USCIS puts it, "Your U.S. permanent residence may be considered as abandoned for absences shorter than 1 year if you take up residence in another country."

For future reference, it's much safer to apply for advance parole (a re-entry permit) before you leave using USCIS Form I-131.

_In practice_ there aren't too many questions asked, and whether there's any material risk depends on what you're doing/did in New Zealand.


----------



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

@BBC Watcher, thanks for the links! I knew we are now tax residents, but had no idea where to go to next. I've copied that IRS publication 519 and will do a google search to find out the next steps. Thank you!!


----------



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

twostep said:


> What do you base this statement on?


When you get a green card, you're allowed to leave the country for up to one year, unless you've applied for an extension prior to departing the US.

Since we weren't prepared to move before the deadline, we decided to go on a short holiday to the states (Hawaii to be exact), and go back to New Zealand. Then we will make the big move within the next 6-9 months.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Swiss Kiwi said:


> When you get a green card, you're allowed to leave the country for up to one year, unless you've applied for an extension prior to departing the US.
> 
> Since we weren't prepared to move before the deadline, we decided to go on a short holiday to the states (Hawaii to be exact), and go back to New Zealand. Then we will make the big move within the next 6-9 months.


BBC - did those rascals change the verbiage?
https://www.uscis.gov/green-card/after-green-card-granted/maintaining-permanent-residence


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think so.

Swiss Kiwi: You can still put your U.S. permanent residence in jeopardy if you leave the U.S. for less than one year (or did, past tense). If only green card holders could show up at the U.S. border every 350 days or so, stay one night or even just a few minutes, and then head out again -- that would be convenient. Unfortunately it doesn't work that way. Twostep provided the link to what USCIS says. _In practice_ you're reasonably safe if you both intend to return within one year and actually do it, but Twostep is making an important point and wanted to make you aware of it.


----------



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'm aware that we need to retain departure boarding passes for example. And if we return after 6 months or more they would ask why. When we went across the boarder we asked the CBPO about this and they said as long as we have a valid reason not 'just because' then it will be fine. 

Our intention is most definitely to move permanently, but there are a couple of (good) reasons why it won't be until later this year or very early next year. 

Thank you for your concern and expertise!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Swiss Kiwi said:


> Thanks guys. I'm aware that we need to retain departure boarding passes for example. And if we return after 6 months or more they would ask why. When we went across the boarder we asked the CBPO about this and they said as long as we have a valid reason not 'just because' then it will be fine.
> 
> Our intention is most definitely to move permanently, but there are a couple of (good) reasons why it won't be until later this year or very early next year.
> 
> Thank you for your concern and expertise!


Entry/data is available to immigration officers at POE. What an individual officer says in a conversation is exactly that. What you do not have in writing or in this case approved may or may not throw a wrench. Good luck!

On the lighter side - A friend was on her first trip to the US in line at immigration. It was announced that Green Card holders can advance. She did. When questions she replied that her ticket was green. The response was - that is true and we have to let you in because of that. BTW she met the same officer ten years later to the day and he greeted her loudly as the Special Green Card holder.


----------



## Swiss Kiwi (May 15, 2016)

That's a hilarious story. I'll check my documents from the embassy today, but I think we have a piece of paper from them that says something similar (that's where I read that we have to keep our departure boarding passes so they know when we left the US). I find it strange that they don't keep track of when someone leaves? But I guess living in New Zealand, unless someone leaves on a rowing boat, the state knows who's here and who's not!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Swiss Kiwi said:


> I find it strange that they don't keep track of when someone leaves?


They do. However, unlike most countries the U.S. has no formal exit control, and the data are slightly imperfect.


----------

